# No Saint MaxAri By [email protected]



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Project 7,5kg for 70kg ryder ..










*Frame Nosaint MaxAri 2010 17 1090
Fork Magura durin SL80  1358*
Headset Mortop HI65 66
*Stem Kcnc SC Wing 25,4x90mm 92*
Handlebar Mortop Earldome 25,4x580mm 84
*Grips Scott cortados 9*
*Seatpost clamp Msc 8*
*Seatpost Token accura 31,6x350mm 148*
*Saddle Carbon china 89*
Skewers Kcnc 44
wheelset Rims Ztr Olympic
Hubs N-light
Spokes Sapim cx-ray 1399
*tires Schw Nnic 1,80 410
kenda BGroove 2,00 438*
Tubeless kit Notubes 80
*Crankset Lightning carbon sl
Rings 38/26 528*
*Chain Kmc X10 sl 229*
*Pedals Xpedo ti ti 228*
*Front der Sram red + Btp +Speen 80*
*Rear der Sram X0 sc tuned 166*
*Cassete Recon ti 11-30 167*
Cables ilink Alligator 50
Gripshift Sram X0 198
Brakes Formula r1
Rotors 160/140 ashima 545
Bottlecage Tune 12

Bye 
Juan


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice weight. 
what wheels are those?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> Nice weight.
> what wheels are those?











I removed stickers .
They announce 1040g for size 17


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice bike! Great weight, you should easily crack the 16.6lbs mark with it.

Well, you got the 2010 Model, those are heavier and have a different cable routing, plus a chainsuck guide, plus a slightly different piece for the disc brake mount on the dropout.

Mine is a 2009 and weighed 1015g in size 19" right out of the box.

Congratulations, I think those are one of the best lightweight-best-bang-for-buck-really-beautiful frames!
Have fun!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

You still have margin to drop weight, which is nice.
Which spokes and hubs do you have assembled in the wheels?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Wondering the same thing......

I see a "w" in one pic on the hub....is that WTB?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Thought i have more photos  
























































and this extralite headset (52g with cap&bolt) should replace the ritchey .


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Well....nice you have more pictures, but sergio and I now have asked 3 times what wheelsets these are....hubs...spokes.....we can see that they're notubes rims....


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Wheels are from Actionsports 1390g

Lieferumfang:
Laufradsatz (Vorder+Hinterrad) ohne Schnellspanner
Nabe: Fun Works N-light disc
Felge: NoTubes ZTR Olympic
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel: Alloy
Lochzahl: VR: 32 HR: 32








PD its F&W funworks logo


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

What kind off front derailleur clamp is that ?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Dex11 said:


> What kind off front derailleur clamp is that ?


 Btp carbon clamp 6g







and i tuned the sram red also to fit my frame .


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Nice bike! I have the 2009 version of MaxAri in 17" and the weight is 995g without stickers. But my bike is a little bit more chubby than yours at 8,6kg. Need to get new forks and wheels to get it sub 8kg.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

elasto said:


> Nice bike! I have the 2009 version of MaxAri in 17" and the weight is 995g without stickers. But my bike is a little bit more chubby than yours at 8,6kg. Need to get new forks and wheels to get it sub 8kg.


Grats mate  thought i had to buy 2009 frame but who resist new versions? at least they improved :skep: .

Do not forget tires and tubeless system , mines maxxis larsen exception 1,9 380g and Swb Nnic 1,8 410g ........ 2 valves , rim tape and 20ml per wheel


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Sweet build









More pics ​


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Jake Pay said:


> Sweet build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol , ok








As you see in next photo i had to remove mattias hellore 40t its way to close and now i mount 38t ta chinook atm 








It worked for my other Orbea alma frame
























You will have to wait until my next changes for more photos


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I was bored today ...... Sram red isnt made for 38t rings and i fixed this hehe




























and 3g less woahhh 



















I hope that will not break if the chain comes out , it was funny anyways  
Cu guys 
Juan


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

And the looks


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking bike. Could save some weight with different fork. Love the look of the frame.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

MMeglen said:


> Great looking bike. Could save some weight with different fork. Love the look of the frame.


Well , I just buyed Magura Durin MD80SL ( 2-3 days usps express mail ) :thumbsup: .


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

New weight and closer my obj 7,5kg



















Added Magura and carbon saddle from china you knows 21e 
Incoming Mortop handlebar and headset 3-4 days 
Cu guys


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

I assume fork is 2010, what's the weight?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

MMeglen said:


> I assume fork is 2010, what's the weight?


 No thats 2009 , uncut weight so it can be lower now 190mm














































Pic-addict


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Installed Mortop handlebar and headset that were great saves for the weight . Mortop handlebar seems stiff and well worked stuff i feel myself better riding now than kcnc alu plus the looks improved too  . Headset seems a bit fragile but i dont care , its just lightweight .
I forget making photos , well i was a bit disapointed about handlebar weights me 93g remember its 25,4x580mm , headset was fine 61g without cap + bolt .





































I have to say Nosaint frame and magura fork are perfoming very nice thouse are great adds for anyone that seeks weights saves and dont want to spend much money . Im waiting only for this cage










and enought balls to cut magura Vs  
Cu guys :thumbsup:


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Loving this frame hehe 2xNosaint 7,600&8700

























Now runing 2xkenda blue groove 2.0























I had no problem sealing kenda tires in ZTR olympic and Nope75 rims , working nice for me over hard-rocky terrain here Aragon (spain) .
Cu guys
Juan


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice... I love the blue groove on the back, its such an underestimated tire for XC.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Removed the lightning spider with this tool (similar)










lightning spider bit loose had some play and ......










good moment for painting hehe










Have fun ¡
salu2
Juan


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

There we go , Cata 1x9
32t








38t+26t :ciappa:








Bolts that its new job is reinforce spider








Lightning and 32t















Speen :ciappa:








Sram left twister :ciappa:








/pat /thrash  








 





































The bike loses top speed and climbing capacity but of course I'm not concerned about both, I will do the same and I have removed almost never used . 
Checked today and I hardly ever used the 9th climbing between 7th and 8th, my setup is 32t with 11-30t . 
I hope you like the change
Salu2
Juan


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!
You could get an MRP or e13 guide and save even more!

What kind of chainring is that?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> Nice!
> You could get an MRP or e13 guide and save even more!
> 
> What kind of chainring is that?


 Yeah , i will do  and chainring came in Aerozine crankset not bad weight 










I just bought it 40e hehe , dremmel at position waiting mrp landing


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Forget it about mrp chainguide , i will try rohloff tuning but im not good at waiting hehe

































I was testing this horrible chainguide and it works  so it will be hard for me the change , i think that will be an imposible weight to beat  .


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

If that's a Token carbon seatpost it looks like it's too far extended...are you sure it's within the limits?

bye
nino


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

nino said:


> If that's a Token carbon seatpost it looks like it's too far extended...are you sure it's within the limits?
> 
> bye
> nino


 Yeah its at 2 , been working fine .


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

man that bike looks fast just sitting there...great job!


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*Where????*

Where do you get the No Saint frames from????

Do they make a 29er????


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

2times said:


> Where do you get the No Saint frames from????
> 
> Do they make a 29er????


That's a "german" brand:
http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen/MTB-Hardtail.htm?shop=bornmann&SessionId=&a=catalog&t=46&c=47&p=47

no 29ers if i'm right.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

2times said:


> man that bike looks fast just sitting there...great job!


Fast with 32T up front? don't think so... But the weight is impressive


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

ohadamirov said:


> Fast with 32T up front? don't think so... But the weight is impressive


 Its fast enought for me 10-52 km/h , thanks mate  
PD Join 1x 150g free


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

2times said:


> Where do you get the No Saint frames from????
> 
> Do they make a 29er????


 aye , i buyed from bornmann 2xtimes  , i have got 2 bikes with nosaint frame .
Check it yourself at link theres no 29er option .
Salu2
Juan


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Got it, thank you!


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I will give a second chance to maxxis larsen 380g so i can beat my own WW record 

ZTR Olympic + Nlight + Sapim cx-ray <----- Thinking on new rim + hub combo ( im 68kg)
Maxxis larsen exception 26x1.9 <----- weak 
Recon ti 30-11 <---- I broke 6th 20t was my bad , its superb cassette :thumbsup: .


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice weight, but yeah the larsen's are no good for actual racing. They wear out WAY to fast. I bought some more for my race bike the end of may, I rode them 7 or 8 times and most of the side nobbies fell off.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> Nice weight, but yeah the larsen's are no good for actual racing. They wear out WAY to fast. I bought some more for my race bike the end of may, I rode them 7 or 8 times and most of the side nobbies fell off.


 Im waiting for next month get more kenda blue groove , i destroyed rear so used maxxis flyweight 490 and this larsen .
I enjoy my bike at this weights but im afraid at same time










maybe larsen was a bit low presure and i landed over my rim ........ it was then changed for kendas .


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

My new rear tyre , tubeless with stan notubes liquid .










Nice weight , declared 430g










Taking spanish sun 










I hope dont loss air fast and stan liquid works 
Salu2
Juan


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcatax said:


> My new rear tyre
> Nice weight , declared 430g


Too bad you choose the wrong size!
The tiny 2,0" is not performing half as good as is the fatter 2,2". The 2,0 is just a soso tire while the 2,2" is that much better in every aspect.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

nino said:


> Too bad you choose the wrong size!
> The tiny 2,0" is not performing half as good as is the fatter 2,2". The 2,0 is just a soso tire while the 2,2" is that much better in every aspect.


 Maybe my next Rk , i promise


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

There might not be enough room for the 2,2" RK in the MaxAri frame. The chainstay of my 2009 frame is quite narrow. Not sure if they changed it for the 2010 model.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

elasto said:


> There might not be enough room for the 2,2" RK in the MaxAri frame. The chainstay of my 2009 frame is quite narrow. Not sure if they changed it for the 2010 model.












:thumbsup:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

nino said:


> Too bad you choose the wrong size!
> The tiny 2,0" is not performing half as good as is the fatter 2,2". The 2,0 is just a soso tire while the 2,2" is that much better in every aspect.


His 2.0 will have a larger footprint on his Stans rims. It's too bad you choose the wrong rims and have to run a 2.2. :ciappa:


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

and still running


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey, great thread, even though it was a while ago.

Any new builds to share?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Hey, great thread, even though it was a while ago.
> 
> Any new builds to share?


Id like but cant spend so much money atm , it was only to say .... Hey weightweenies these mats can last many years too :thumbsup:


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there
Loving my 26er
Making changes to go sub-7kg
Now with 580gr tires , just bought a pair rocket rons 480gr then it will go 6,8kg
Maybe in a future il buy carbon wheelset to go 200gr less , im still with 1399gr ztr olympic


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Im still looking for better mtb parts but its complex to archive . Most of them are not easy to find

MY 

frames weight 1090gr -----------------Merida 0nine superlite around 900
Gripshift x0 9v + alligator cable funds....... Cell XNS wireless shifter
front Centerlock disc galfer 160mm 135gr...... xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

And this is my brothers bike 7,58kg


----------

